# RTB - Annual Registration is Coming: 4th April 2022



## Ger1966 (22 Mar 2022)

I got the below mail from the RTB earlier today:

Dear all,

I hope all is well. I am emailing you to inform you that Annual Tenancy Registration is coming into effect from the 4th of April 2022.

This means that landlords must register their tenancy every year, within one month of the anniversary of when that tenancy began. This change will apply to new and existing tenancies.

To assist landlords in the changeover to annual registration, there is a four-month transition period, when no late fees will be charged. This transition period will end on the 3rd of August 2022.

Annual registration will change the standard fees and late fees for registration for the private rental and the social housing sector (see below table). *It is important that all landlords review these fees and become familiar with them, as delays in registration, will lead to cumulative late fees being applied.*

The RTB will be launching a multi-channel communications campaign shortly to ensure the rental sector are aware of these changes.

In the meantime, please continue to visit www.rtb.ie for the latest updates, follow us on Twitter @RTBinfo, or speak to one of our customer service agents on webchat or by phone Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm on 0818 303037 or 01 702 8100, if you have any queries.

Don’t hesitate if any questions.

*Fees for Annual Registration*

_Private/Student Specific Accommodation (SSA)/Cost Rental Tenancies_

Standard Registration FeeApplication received by the RTB within one month of the tenancy commencement date€40Additional Late FeeApplication received by the RTB more than one month after the tenancy commencement date€10 for every month (part thereof) that registration is lateComposite Registration FeeA reduced fee subject to a maximum of 10 tenancies in one building being registered by the same landlord at the same time and all received by the RTB within one month of the earliest tenancy commencement date€1702nd Registration or Subsequent in a 12-month periodNo fee applies to the 2nd and subsequent registration in a 12-month period in respect of the same dwelling, providing they are received within one month of the tenancy commencement date of the new tenancyNo Fee

_Approved Housing Body (AHB) Tenancies_

Standard Registration FeeApplication received by the RTB within one month of the tenancy commencement date€20Additional Late FeeApplication received by the RTB more than one month after the tenancy commencement date€5 for every month (part thereof) that registration is lateComposite Registration FeeA reduced fee subject to a maximum of 10 tenancies in one building being registered by the same landlord at the same time and all received by the RTB within one month of the earliest tenancy commencement date€852nd Registration or Subsequent in a 12-month periodNo fee applies to the 2nd and subsequent registration in a 12-month period in respect of the same dwelling, providing they are received within one month of the tenancy commencement date of the new tenancyNo Fee


----------



## noelÓm (22 Mar 2022)

Eoghan Murphy legislated for annual tenancy registration in 2019 and the RTB are now getting around to implementing it. You can read his contribution to the initial Dáil debate on the relevant Bill here:








						Dáil Éireann debate - Tuesday, 22 Jan 2019
					

Residential Tenancies (Amendment) (No. 2) Bill 2018: Second Stage Dáil Éireann debate - Tuesday, 22 Jan 2019



					www.oireachtas.ie
				




The effect of the change will be to provide the RTB with more up-to-date data on what is going on in the rental market. A problem at the moment is that data are only really collected for newly registered tenancies. Landlords frequently bring up this point when criticising the RTB's rental index, which relies on rents for newly agreed tenancies. So, this change should help clear up any confusion.

The annual registration fee of €40 is modest enough in the scheme of things, but it seems it will be an increase in cost for landlords with average tenancies of >2 years.


----------



## Sconeandjam (24 Mar 2022)

Rtb want more money and yearly fees are another way to bring up their funds. 
This payment is additional cost to small landlords. So small landlords pay 40euros and approved housing bodies who more than likely given money to buy the houses only pay 20 euros.

Gave tenant notice to leave in December and they are due to leave in July. Now have to pay another fee in April after paying the 90 euros yearly fee last year. Do not expect them to be gone as on rent allowance and house well below market rent. Few properties are available at the moment.


----------



## T McGibney (24 Mar 2022)

The late fee snowballing by €10 per month looks like a return to the NPPR fiasco. All kicking into place on the week of the August bank holiday when half the country is away. Another debacle and another reason for owners to stop letting altogether.


----------



## noelÓm (24 Mar 2022)

Sconeandjam said:


> Rtb want more money and yearly fees are another way to bring up their funds.
> This payment is additional cost to small landlords. So small landlords pay 40euros and approved housing bodies who more than likely given money to buy the houses only pay 20 euros.
> 
> Gave tenant notice to leave in December and they are due to leave in July. Now have to pay another fee in April after paying the 90 euros yearly fee last year. Do not expect them to be gone as on rent allowance and house well below market rent. Few properties are available at the moment.


Out of interest, how much back and forth with the RTB have you had relating to these tenants? Do you need to re-register the tenancy every time a lease is up at €90 a go, or have you signed a long term lease with the tenants? 

The RTB have published data showing that the majority of newly agreed tenancy agreements are below 12 months. See Table A1.5 in the report below. It shows that only around 30% of new tenancies are for more than 12 months. So, an annual fee of €40 seems like it should mean a reduction in costs for the majority of landlords. You might have a better grasp of how this works in practice, so happy to be corrected.


			https://www.rtb.ie/images/uploads/general/Rent_Index_Q2_2021_%284%29_2.pdf


----------



## T McGibney (24 Mar 2022)

noelÓm said:


> The RTB have published data showing that the majority of newly agreed tenancy agreements are below 12 months. See Table A1.5 in the report below. It shows that only around 30% of new tenancies are for more than 12 months. So, an annual fee of €40 seems like it should mean a reduction in costs for the majority of landlords. You might have a better grasp of how this works in practice, so happy to be corrected.
> 
> 
> https://www.rtb.ie/images/uploads/general/Rent_Index_Q2_2021_%284%29_2.pdf


Hard to imagine though that most tenants will vacate or be evicted as soon as the typical newly agreed tenancy term is up.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (25 Mar 2022)

noelÓm said:


> The RTB have published data showing that the majority of newly agreed tenancy agreements are below 12 months.


I think the average tenancy in practice lasts four years.

€160 every four years rather than €90 on average.


----------



## bipped (25 Mar 2022)

Probably obvious to many here but my question is about Further Part 4 tenancies? Have they gone now?

If there is an annual registration from 4th april and tenancies of unlimited duration after 11th july, will they still exist and do they still need to be registered as normal?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (25 Mar 2022)

bipped said:


> Probably obvious to many here but my question is about Further Part 4 tenancies? Have they gone now?


It's very complicated. _Current _tenancies can be ended after six years with no grounds needed by landlord. But if the landlord chooses not to exercise that right the tenancy then becomes indefinite.

New tenancies after 11 June 2022 will become indefinite by default.




> What is security of tenure?​Security of tenure is a tenant’s right to stay in rented accommodation for a set amount of time. Generally, security of tenure applies automatically when you have been renting for 6 months and haven’t received a valid notice of termination from your landlord in that time. When you have security of tenure, your landlord can only terminate your tenancy for a limited number of reasons, see our document If your landlord wants you to leave.
> 
> Initially tenants had the right to stay in rented accommodation for up to 4 years, following an initial 6-month period. This right was introduced under the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 and it applies to periodic and fixed-term tenancies. Your tenancy then becomes a Part 4 tenancy and can be followed by a further Part 4 tenancy – both described below.
> 
> ...


----------



## bipped (25 Mar 2022)

Thanks for info.


----------



## noelÓm (26 Mar 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> I think the average tenancy in practice lasts four years.
> 
> €160 every four years rather than €90 on average.



So, up until now, the only time the RTB would have been notified is when the tenants first moved in? Even if the initial lease was just for 12 months and there was a subsequent lease signed?

I think what I'm really asking is if a tenancy ends when a lease expires or whether many leases can exist relating to a single tenancy?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (26 Mar 2022)

noelÓm said:


> So, up until now, the only time the RTB would have been notified is when the tenants first moved in?


I think so.


----------



## Columbus C (10 Apr 2022)

I have just registered a new tenancy in Late Feb 2022, does this mean I have to register again and pay more money?


----------



## Leo (12 Apr 2022)

Columbus C said:


> I have just registered a new tenancy in Late Feb 2022, does this mean I have to register again and pay more money?


Yes, but in Feb/Mar 2023 and for every year thereafter.


----------



## Columbus C (12 Apr 2022)

Thanks Leo.


----------



## rum and black (13 Apr 2022)

Have any Landlords been  recently notified by RTB of this new registration fee and implementation. I have a fixed term  lease expiring on May 1st.
Its currently registered since last May 1st. I presume I now need to register this again on May 1st to avoid the 10 euro a month fee. Should I expect notification from RTB prior to this.


----------



## noelÓm (13 Apr 2022)

rum and black said:


> Have any Landlords been  recently notified by RTB of this new registration fee and implementation. I have a fixed term  lease expiring on May 1st.
> Its currently registered since last May 1st. I presume I now need to register this again on May 1st to avoid the 10 euro a month fee. Should I expect notification from RTB prior to this.


I wouldn't rely on the RTB to inform you in advance.

If the tenants are staying on after May 1st, then I would re-register the tenancy. If they are moving out on or before May 1st, then I would do nothing.


----------



## Sconeandjam (14 Apr 2022)

rum and black said:


> Have any Landlords been  recently notified by RTB of this new registration fee and implementation. I have a fixed term  lease expiring on May 1st.
> Its currently registered since last May 1st. I presume I now need to register this again on May 1st to avoid the 10 euro a month fee. Should I expect notification from RTB prior to this.


 We received no notification in the post of the new yearly registration so far.
We have received a letter reminding us that a 4year or 6 year cycle was coming to and end and that we have to register the tenancy within 30days of the new lease at €90 and if not paid within the 30 days there was an additional charge of €90 euro.
On the letter we were told if there are any changes in rent or tenants we have to inform Rtb by letter or email.


----------



## Sconeandjam (14 Apr 2022)

I wonder what happens if you give notice to your tenant to leave as house will be put up for sale in July. 
If you pay the €40 yearly registration the tenant will receive a letter stating of the lease/registration and they will think they can stay for another year!


----------



## Feemar5 (16 Apr 2022)

rum and black said:


> Have any Landlords been  recently notified by RTB of this new registration fee and implementation. I have a fixed term  lease expiring on May 1st.
> Its currently registered since last May 1st. I presume I now need to register this again on May 1st to avoid the 10 euro a month fee. Should I expect notification from RTB prior to this.


Nothing from RTB - I don't know how they expect older "accidental" landlords to know about this change.


----------



## Frank (27 Apr 2022)

Anyone tried to get setup on the new RTB site. 

Managed to get registered to login 

Talked to help desk and tried to link but nothing coming up yet, 
Sent email for help but no response over a week now. 

Still nothing on the website. 

Are they having a laugh, you need to get sorted and registered, but we are changing the website at the same time. 

I feel another call tomorrow.


----------



## rum and black (27 Apr 2022)

I have found most of my dealings with the RTB very incompetent.
 For example:
 I sent a paper application to RTB in late October last year which they say they received on 2nd November. . On 13th April I got a call from RTB informing me this application was incomplete because we didn't include our date of birth on the form. So it took over 5 months to advise us of this despite the fact that the cheque was cashed immediately on receipt.
When investigated further it appears a new registration form was put on their website to download on 5th November 2021 3 days after they received our application and about a week after I had sent my application,  which requires one to put their date of birth. As it can take 5 days for payment to clear and upload my application they could no longer do it because the new form was now in existence. How ridiculous is this and yet it takes them over 5 months to let me know this. They apologised as they are currently working remotely  and experiencing a high volume of applications and are experiencing a backlog. 
This took 3 further e mails to establish the facts as each time they ignored my question and just enclosed the new registration form.

They have also advised as of last week that their website is now being currently updated with a new form as Annual Registration came into effect on 4th April 2022 and  a new form has been created and will be available *shortly *to download.
Surely one might expect this form to be available from the get go. If they cannot manage registrations as they were how will they manage annual registrations.

I have found them so  inefficient on so many occasions  that it is very worrying. They have told me I paid no registration fee when in fact they had cashed the attached cheque.
They wrote recently to my partner informing him  one of the pps numbers did not match with social protection. I knew it was correct as I had a copy of the form. When I rang them, the gentleman refused to tell me what was incorrect,  as form was now registered. 


I really am wondering how they will cope at all with the influx of new registrations.


----------



## Johnno75 (27 Apr 2022)

Frank said:


> Anyone tried to get setup on the new RTB site.
> 
> Managed to get registered to login
> 
> ...


I’m having difficulty. Like you, I re-registered but had to use a different email address than my previous one as I was not getting the link to confirm my registration. Then when I eventually registered I tried to link my old account to my new one but because I used a different email address the crappy new system wouldn’t let me. I was advised on the site that someone from the “link team” or something would be in contact with me. That’s two weeks now and nothing. Farcical that they’re making everyone re-register. Completely unnecessary.

Previously, I forgot to re-register the tenancy (it was an obligation every four years and they don’t send reminders!), so was fined and had to go through a whole rigamarole to re-register and invent a new “commencement date” for the tenancy as the system didn’t recognise the actual date because I was late in re-registering. Joke of a system then. Joke of a system now. Little wonder Landlords are not registering. It’s certainly not an incentive to be compliant.


----------



## jpd (28 Apr 2022)

They should subcontract their system to Revenue - at least Revenue seem to be able to create user-friendly('ish) systems that work.

With the added bonus of flushing out hidden landlords


----------



## Johnno75 (28 Apr 2022)

jpd said:


> They should subcontract their system to Revenue - at least Revenue seem to be able to create user-friendly('ish) systems that work.
> 
> With the added bonus of flushing out hidden landlords


That would make sense but Revenue wouldn’t like to take on the responsibility. Like TV licences, it would make sense for the levy to be administered and enforced by Revenue, but Revenue don’t want it.


----------



## jpd (28 Apr 2022)

They got stuck with the Local Property tax - I'm sure they didn't want that either.
But they obviously have a competent IT team which a lot of State or statutory bodies don't have if you go by the state of their online offers


----------



## TRS30 (28 Apr 2022)

Frank said:


> Anyone tried to get setup on the new RTB site.
> 
> Managed to get registered to login
> 
> ...



I did it this morning. Worked fine. When into manage registrations, got my number, when back to link button and it updated no problem.


----------



## Frank (29 Apr 2022)

Phoned RTB today about 20 mins to get through.

Will be escalated to sort it out. 

3 calls each time I have moved on so fingers crossed. 

Well done to RTB, adding another few to the thousand cuts driving landlords out of the market.


----------



## Frank (12 May 2022)

Still no joy 

Got registration letters back from online chat registered again 

Still can't see anything 

Rubbish  site.


----------



## argolis (12 May 2022)

I had a tenancy that was RTB registered but I never hear anything from the RTB about it. Looks like I forgot to renew it on the four year anniversary last year but the tenants have left of their own accord this February gone. Now I'm not sure if I need to create a new account in this new system handing over all that personal info just to "deregister" a tenancy. Can registrations just be considered expired - anyone know? Don't want any hassle down the line with the RTB hounding me.


----------



## Jonocon12345 (19 May 2022)

Is it legally permissable to pass on the RTB registration fee to tenant?


----------



## bipped (20 May 2022)

Jonocon12345 said:


> Is it legally permissable to pass on the RTB registration fee to tenant?


I know of leases signed in the past few years that had a charge for rtb registration and property tax among other things. The landlord in question isn't a single house landlord and his leases all went through a solicitor. There is a section on Citizens Information about other charges that tenants might incur and it refers to property tax. Many people think that because it is the landlord's responsibility to pay the LPT to Revenue that it can't be passed on to tenants. Citizens Information unlikely to have that wrong.


----------



## Frank (31 May 2022)

Still no joy with rtb, another mail sent so still ongoing 2 moths later.
Daa are you running the RTB too.  

camels back is broken 
I have given notice to tenants in the apt, I am getting, out.
1 more rental gone to the market.


----------



## Sconeandjam (31 May 2022)

argolis said:


> I had a tenancy that was RTB registered but I never hear anything from the RTB about it. Looks like I forgot to renew it on the four year anniversary last year but the tenants have left of their own accord this February gone. Now I'm not sure if I need to create a new account in this new system handing over all that personal info just to "deregister" a tenancy. Can registrations just be considered expired - anyone know? Don't want any hassle down the line with the RTB hounding me.


I did all registrations by post but cancelled or closed by email.
You have to email with the tenancy number and state the tenancy has ended to close of the tenancy registration. If you do not have the tenancy number to hand give the name of the person you have rented the house too and RTB will close the tenancy out.

I had a tenancy where the tenant left on the 3rd year of the 4 year cycle. I paid another fee for a new tenancy and the first one stayed there. I found it was still up on their system when I received a reminder for renew.


----------



## Frank (14 Jun 2022)

Checked this week all up to date now 

Just under 10 weeks, 
lessons will be learned


----------



## murphaph1 (1 Sep 2022)

Can somebody clarify something for me. I have a property I'll use as an example: Rented out on a 1 year lease (yeah I know it doesn't really mean anything after 6 months) since March 2021. I understand that I must renew the tenancy every year in March from next March on. However, they say something about remaining years on a Part IV tenancy being free to register. Assuming the tenancy continues _indefinitely_ (nice tenants, decent rent, house well kept), when would I be free of these fees for this tenancy? (I understand that I must still register the tenancy every year, even if the fees are waived).


----------



## Frank (2 Nov 2022)

Just went through a renewal 

Hardest 40 quid I have ever spent for zero service.

Worst website, I have no choice but to use.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2022)

Ger1966 said:


> I got the below mail from the RTB earlier today:
> 
> Dear all,
> ...
> ...


So professional...  
If I received that I'd assume that it was spam.


----------

